# Dimensions of Spirituality



## Xue Sheng (Feb 8, 2008)

*Dimensions of Spirituality
*by His Holiness the Dalai Lama
This teaching was given at 
the National Tennis Centre, 
Melbourne, Australia. 
May 4, 1992

Dimensions of Spirituality



> When I was in Tibet, I had no contact with people of different religious faiths, so my attitude toward other religions was not very positive. But once I had had the opportunity to meet with people of different faiths and to learn from personal contact and experience, my attitude toward other religions changed. I realized how useful to humanity other religions are, and what potential each has to contribute to a better world. In the last several centuries the various religions have made marvelous contributions toward the betterment of human beings, and even today there are large numbers of followers of Christianity, Islam, Judaism, Buddhism, Hinduism, and so forth. Millions of people are benefiting from all these religions.


----------



## taitsechien (Feb 9, 2008)

... very nice... if only all religous leaders felt the same way as his holiness... i live in Utah where there is a high mormon population... due to contrary belief... mormons are, for the most part, good people... i really don't think its a matter of religion making people jerks... its more political angles created by the higher ups... cause if we are fighting one another... we can never fight the power... ha ha...


----------



## Darksoul (Feb 10, 2008)

-Experience with the outside world, as in outside a person's limited view or environment, is key. Once you get out and meet people, learn about them, find they're not so scary, goes a long way towards building a more peaceful world. Easier said than done of course, but you realize that its only small factions of fanatics in religion that make a lot of noise and ruin for the rest. 

-Unfortunately, because these types of people will identify themselves one way or another, that whole group oftentimes supports them, just by association with a name. Wish all groups would spend more time taking a good, long, hard look at themselves, who they are, and maybe do a little policing of the herd, throw out or not stand with those that really aren't who they claim to be.

-Instead, we get that "us vs. them" mentality that is so prevelant now, and I guess it always has been. What better way to get people to do something than to give them an enemy to fight. Its surely not limited to war mongering or politics of fear although those are great examples. It could be just an arguement over which is better, yin or yang? Silly but thats how it starts, very small and it grows like a disease.

-His Holiness the Dalai Lama, well, wish there were more like him.

Andrew


----------



## hkfuie (Jan 3, 2009)

Quote:
When I was in Tibet, I had no contact with people of different religious faiths, so my attitude toward other religions was not very positive. But once I had had the opportunity to meet with people of different faiths and to learn from personal contact and experience, my attitude toward other religions changed. I realized how useful to humanity other religions are, and what potential each has to contribute to a better world. In the last several centuries the various religions have made marvelous contributions toward the betterment of human beings, and even today there are large numbers of followers of Christianity, Islam, Judaism, Buddhism, Hinduism, and so forth. Millions of people are benefiting from all these religions. 

Substitute martial arts for religion and it sounds like alot of the people I have met on this board.


----------



## terryl965 (Jan 3, 2009)

hkfuie said:


> Quote:
> When I was in Tibet, I had no contact with people of different religious faiths, so my attitude toward other religions was not very positive. But once I had had the opportunity to meet with people of different faiths and to learn from personal contact and experience, my attitude toward other religions changed. I realized how useful to humanity other religions are, and what potential each has to contribute to a better world. In the last several centuries the various religions have made marvelous contributions toward the betterment of human beings, and even today there are large numbers of followers of Christianity, Islam, Judaism, Buddhism, Hinduism, and so forth. Millions of people are benefiting from all these religions.
> 
> Substitute martial arts for religion and it sounds like alot of the people I have met on this board.


 

Tha is so true


----------



## horton (Jan 3, 2009)

taitsechien said:


> ... very nice... if only all religous leaders felt the same way as his holiness... i live in Utah where there is a high mormon population... due to contrary belief... mormons are, for the most part, good people... i really don't think its a matter of religion making people jerks... its more political angles created by the higher ups... cause if we are fighting one another... we can never fight the power... ha ha...




a lot of it is in my opinion, ego and religion, once you are the one truth faith after all, how could you possibly be wrong?


----------



## jarrod (Jan 3, 2009)

hkfuie said:


> Substitute martial arts for religion and it sounds like alot of the people I have met on this board.


 

not bad...for a TKD person...

jf


----------



## hkfuie (Jan 4, 2009)

LOL!  That means alot coming from a Judo guy!


----------

